
Google settles Russian Android antitrust dispute - Turukawa
https://www.ft.com/content/46988046-2385-11e7-a34a-538b4cb30025
======
mankash666
Non-Paywalled link:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-17/google-
se...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-17/google-settles-
russian-antitrust-case-on-android-phones)

